# Sealing BBs RS'S???



## let_me_f_dem_t's (Jul 7, 2007)

I was looking for something from Home Depot that I can use to seal my rs's. I saw that you can use dow corning silicone. I googled dow corning and came up with DAP, which home Depot carries. Can I use a dap product or anything else from home depot to seal these? I cant really wait to order something.


----------



## let_me_f_dem_t's (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Sealing BBs RS'S??? (let_me_f_dem_t's)*

no one has an answer?


----------



## let_me_f_dem_t's (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Sealing BBs RS'S??? (let_me_f_dem_t's)*

eh i just ordered dow corning, it will be here tomorrow


----------



## jesserobertbaker (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Sealing BBs RS'S??? (let_me_f_dem_t's)*

DO NOT USE DAP...i repeat....DO NOT USE DAP...last time DO NOT USE DAP http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hopefully you get the point, you will in no way seal a thing using DAP....
Do not silicone in between mating surfaces I.E barrel/face/lip. Scuff up the mating surfaces...make sure they are clean....assemble barrel/face/lip...torque bolts down and use SILICONE. I used GE black indoor/outdoor. 
Apply 1 small bead on either side of your mating surface crevice...pushing in the silicone into the crevice (once you've run the bead all the way around...both crevice's).
Wait 24 hours for a full cure...and then silicone the remainder of the larger crevice (between barrel and lip), smoothing out with a putty knive afterwards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I used black cause it was easier to see. I believe GE makes some of the best silicone
Please do not use DAP


----------



## jesserobertbaker (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Sealing BBs RS'S??? (jesserobertbaker)*

I forgot, use loctight thread locker (blue) as you're assembling and torquing the bolts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Sealing BBs RS'S??? (jesserobertbaker)*

i just sealed a set up yesterday.
Used Black RTV sealant.
You can buy it at any auto aparts store ( IE. Advanced auto parts, pep boys etc).


----------

